# Sweets in Spain



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Guys

Quick question anybody know the name of the Spanish sweets which are individually wrapped but in a strip rolls.?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

OMG you mean caramelos Fizz??? I didn't know they were still selling them in Spain?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr (Apr 23, 2011)

Nope they have started making them again Strawberry and Coke


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

thorrrr said:


> Nope they have started making them again Strawberry and Coke


They are back? Seriously?
Ahhh!Too bad... I was totally addicted to the cola ones as a teenager, took me years and psicological counceling to get over caramelos Fizz...

and now they are back! :twitch:


----------

